# Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3



## Hohensinn (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf meinen Boot das Elite 5 Kombigerät drauf. Ich nutze es hauptsächlich auf der Ostsee beim Trolling und Vertikal! Wenn ich mal ein paar Tage im Jahr zu euch hoch komme. Bin die letzten Jahre damit immer zurecht gekommen, das Display ist halt etwas klein, geht aber zur Not Beim Kartenplotter!
Beim echolot hab ich nur 2d was aber gereicht hat, das downriger Blei zu sehen, köderfischschwärme zu sehen oder Dorsch am Grund!
Die neuen Geräte haben ja den totalscan Geber, Sidescan und Down Scan!
Bringen diese Ansichten beim Angeln mehr oder besser gesagt, sieht man wirklich mehr! Wer hat da einen Vergleich! 
Ich denk mir halt, bis jetzt hat es funktioniert und wenn es bis auf die Größe nicht viel mehr bringt, geht es für die paar Tage im Jahr auch so noch!

Gruss Walter 

Feuer frei mit euren Erfahrungen und Meinungen!


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Hallo, die Antwort könnte so aussehen: Mit einem Skoda Fabia kommst Du problemlos von A nach B. Bei einem Passat ist der Comfort besser und womöglich geht das auch schneller damit.
Ein Mercedes S Klassen Fahrzeug ist noch gediegener, noch komfortabler, noch entspannter und auch ein bißchen flotter unterwegs. Ob sich die Mehrkosten allerdings rechnen, hängt von dem Wert ab, den man den genannten Vorteilen zumisst.

Beim Echolot verhält es sich nicht viel anders. Ein Lowrance HDS hat den besseren Bildschirm (IPS), mehr Scanmöglichkeiten mit Strukturscan und natürlich auch eine etwas ausgepfeiltere Technik. Mehr Fisch wirst Du damit nicht fangen und beim Trollen ist die 2-D Technik völlig ausreichend.
Wünschenswerter wäre sicher ein größerer Bildschirm. Aber dafür jetzt 1 1/2 Tausender auf den Tisch zu legen, macht für mich bei deinen wenigen Einsätzen im Jahr kaum Sinn.


----------



## fischbär (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Sehen wirst Du viel mehr, fangen vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Hohensinn (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Danke schon mal für eure Meinung,

 Fangen wird man bestimmt nicht mehr, zumindest beim Trolling! Beim Vertikalen auf Dorsch, könnte der Sidescan eventuell was bringen, da man eventuell gute Unterwasserstrukturen neben dem Boot finden könnte, die auf dem 2d eventuell nicht angezeigt werden, da knapp neben dem Boot! 
 Die Größe ist natürlich ein Vorteil! So ist es schon immer etwas fummelig wenn man Karte und Echolot gleichzeitig laufen lassen muss!
 Bei mehr Nutzung würde sich die Frage eigentlich nicht stellen, aber wegen den paar Tagen im Jahr soviel Geld auszugeben! Bin ehrlich da bin ich etwas geizig!
 Anderer Seite könnte man auch sagen, für die wenigen Tage im Jahr möchte man das optimale raus holen! Wenn man mehr sieht, könnte das eventuell bei manchen Angelarten (vertikal Dorsch) den einen oder anderen Vorteil bringen!

 Wer hat den Wechsel schon durch von einem normalen 2D Echolot auf Sidescan/Downscan und kann berichten!

 Gruß Walter


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Hallo Walter,

ich bin zwar aus der Garmin-Fraktion, aber hatte eine ähnliche Fragestellung.
Ich besaß und besitze ein 5-Zoll 521s mit Airmar Tiefwassergeber (P66) und beschäftigte mich mit einem Upgrade.
Ich hab ne ganze Zeit recherchiert, das Echolotzentrum angeschrieben etc.
Mir ging es hauptsächlich um 2D-Chirp, also bessere Fischerkennung und vor allem auch darum, dass der 5 Zoll-Screen sehr klein war, wenn man Karte und Echolot betrieb.
Ich fische vertikal im Mittelmeer bis max 150m und schleppe hin und wieder.
Am Ende kam ich drauf, das Fünfzollgerät nicht zu ersetzen, sondern sinnvoll zu ergänzen.
Also wurde es ein 7-Zoll Echomap Chirp, gebraucht 1 1/2 Jahre alt und dazu ein Midchirp-Downscan-Geber (heißt bei Garmin anders), also nicht der serienmäßige Geber.
Verbunden sind beide Geräte über NMEA2000, sodaß ich Wegepunkte transferieren kann.
Beide kommen auf einen Mount/in einen Koffer und ich hab jetzt insgesamt fast 9 Zoll Diagonale und ich kann parallel 50/200, Midchirp und Downscan gucken  (alles verschiedene Frequenzen, also keine Interferenz).
Außerdem war mir Quickdraw Conours wichtig, mit dem man ähnlich wie Mit Insight Genesis eigene hochauflösende Karten erstellen kann.
Ich werde damit nicht mehr fangen, aber dafür komfortabler unterwegs sein...

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## allegoric (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Ich habe schon vor Ewigkeiten vom Echolotkarte zum wasserdichten Tablet gewechselt. Macht sich 1000 mal bezahlt, was die Bildschirmgröße und die Navigationssicherheit angeht. Dann würde ich lieber auf ein Totalscangerät schwenken und mit lieber ne 2. Karte anzeigen oder dein jetziges Gerät als Kartenplotter weiternutzen.


----------



## Hohensinn (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Hallo,

 Auf meinen Handy habe ich die Navionic App zusätzlich laufen, bei Bedarf. Könnte man natürlich auch auf einen Tablet laufen lassen. Zwei Geräte möchte ich eigentlich nicht laufen lassen, da der Platz etwas begrenzt ist! Ist bei den 9Zoll Gerät ja schon so, das dann mein Drehzahlmesser verdeckt wird!

 Gruß Walter

 Frage: Findet man durch Sidescan schneller gute Unterwasserstrukturen oder sogar Fischschwärme, die man gezielt beangeln kann? Funktioniert das in der Praxis auch?


----------



## allegoric (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Ich war schon auf etlichen Messen und habe das Thema auf verschiedene Weisen vorgestellt bekommen. Sidescan funktioniert, aber von Hersteller zu Hersteller gibt es unterschiedliche "optimale" Geschwindigkeiten. Die fotorealistischen Bilder bekommst du also nur, wenn das Setting optimal ist, du also zum Beispiel bei einer ganz bestimmten Geschwindigkeit das Boot bewegst. Das lag irgendwo zwischen 4 und 7 km/h wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Klar erkennst du was, aber du brauchst auch deutlich größere Bildschirme als zum Beispiel mit nem 2D Gerät, weil alles in die Breite gezogen werden muss und eine kleines Fenster / geringe Auflösung schnell mal einen Pixelfisch verschwinden lassen kann. 
Für mein nächstes Echo steht die Technik auch ganz oben auf dem Wunschzettel. Es gibt da auch verschiedene Kategorien, da ist der Totalscangeber wohl die "schlechteste" Variante. Mir persönlich würde es aber preislich vollkommen ausreichen und das, was ich sehen will (Fischschwärme) reicht das vollkommen aus. Das Ding macht sich gut zum Suchen in einem recht breiten Bereich und genau dafür wüprde ich es auch einsetzen. Ich glaube, zum Trollen ist das eher weniger geeignet, da du ja nicht einfach "schnell" wenden kannst. Aber für vertikales Angeln bzw. das Suchen der vertikalen Stellen würde ich das auch nutzen. Gerade die Ostsee ist nicht besonders tief, dort sollte es also ohne große Probleme funktionieren. Ich bin auch oft da oben und würde mir manchmal ein Blick nach rechts und links ebenfalls wünschen .

Da du auch nach den anderen Ansichten gefragt hast wie zum Beispiel Downscan, kann ich dir sagen, dass das "nur" zur besseren Deutung hilft. Man kann zum Beispiel Pflanzenecho besser von Fischen unterscheiden, wenn man Downscan zur selben Zeit laufen hat wie das normale Echo im Splitscreen. Gäbe es das nicht, würde ich daran auch nicht sterben und finde auch nicht, dass es DIE Evolution ist. Da macht Sidescan schon deutlich mehr Sinn aus meiner Sicht. Leider hab ich das praktisch nur einmal an einem HDS 1 gesehen. Da kostete die Zusatzeinheit noch mal einen Tausender drauf. Das Bild war schon cool, war mir damals aber viel zu teuer. HEute mit dem Totalscangeber ist das schon eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Wenn es nur um die Salzwasserangelei geht, würde ich mein Geld eher in einen guten Mid Chirp Geber (z.B. Airmar Tm150) stecken als in ein Total Scan Modell (gibt es natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern). Die Grundbeurteilung und die Fischerkennung ist damit optimal gegeben. Für die Hotspotsuche eignen sich bathymetrische Seekarten viel besser als jede Spotsuche mit dem Echolot.
Aber ich bin ja lernfähig. Vielleicht zeigt mir jemand einmal Vertikalangeln mit Sidescan auf der Ostsee bei normalen Windverhältnissen und flotter Drift.


----------



## Hohensinn (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Hallo,

 Vertikal und Sidescan funktioniert natürlich nicht so ohne weiteres, aber beim Trollen fahre ich in der Regel bei ca. 5kmh und da könnte man zum Beispiel interessante Stellen abspeichern. Oder wenn es vertikal auf Dorsch geht, fährt man halt seine Strecke und wenn man eine passende Stelle gefunden hat kann man die Anpeilen und hinfahren! Eine gute Seekarte hilft da natürlich auch weiter, wo Wracks liegen oder Steine, Kanten! So zumindest in meinen Gedanken, ob das geht?
 Wie schon gesagt, wird bei mir hauptsächlich auf der Ostsee verwendet, die ist ja nicht ganz so tief! Beim Trolling vor Rügen kann es aber schon mal bis 40m gehen!

 Andere Frage: Von einen großen Anbieter hier gibt's es als Aufpreis Voreinstellungen, bringt das was? Denke für einen Anfänger ist eine Schulung oder Voreinstellung bestimmt interessant. Wenn man aber schon Erfahrung hat, sollte man das auch so hinbekommen, oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Hohensinn (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Das HDS mit dem airmar tm 150 Geber wäre bestimmt toll, aber der Preis ist mir zu hoch!
Dann bleibt nur noch das Elite 7/9 ti mit total Geber! Funktioniert der Sidescan bei 20/25m noch? Im Netz findet findet man meistens Videos bei 5-10m!


----------



## goldfisch12 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Vielleicht solltest Du nicht sklavisch an einem Hersteller kleben. 

Wenn schon Elite 7Ti dann kannst Du genauso gut das baugleiche Simraf go 7xse mit Totalscan für unter 800€ nehmen. Das ist beim Touchscreen und in der Gesamtausstattung sogar besser als das Lowrance.

Viele Anwender haben mit dem HDS gen3 so ihre Probleme, wenn sie Airmar und Totalscan parallel einsetzen wollen. Der Totalscan im 2-D Chirp Bereich nun mal kein Vergleich zu einem echten CHIRP Sender wie dem TM150. Nur mit zwei Gebern ist das nicht nur ein hoher Kostenfaktor, sondern auch ein unkomfortable Lösung, die im Zusammenspiel nebenbei noch Probleme verursacht.

Nur warum dann nicht gleich ein Garmin echomap Plus 7sv mit GT52.  Da hat man alles in einem Geber mit CHIRP auch parallel. Tiefen bis 100m sind damit im Sidescan problemlos möglich. Vom Preis her nicht viel teurer als TI, für mich insgesamt aber die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Bauer (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich ein neues HDS Gen3 mit Totalscan-Geber eingebaut.
Fazit: Der Totalscan-Geber kann alles, aber nichts wirklich gut.
Ich habe dann nochmal getauscht und den Airmar 150TM-Geber installiert. Der Unterschied ist beeindruckend.
Der Airmar-Geber kann zwar nur 2D, aber das wirklich gut und er nutzt die Technik des HDS-Gerätes auch aus.
Auch für Down- und Side-Scan ist der spezielle Geber mit der Box erheblich besser, allerdings mit hoher Investition verbunden.
Herr Schlageter hatte mir das vorher gesagt, ich hatte es nur nicht gleich geglaubt.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Wodrin liegt der Unterschied bei den Gebertypen .
Und macht es Sinn ein älteres Echolot (Humminbird 858c) auf zu rüsten .


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2018)

*AW: Meinung! Update von Elite 5 auf Elite 9 ti oder HDS 9 gen3*

Aufrüsten? Wie denn?
Die Geber die hier gemeint sind, sind vmtl. Die structurescan 3D Geber. Von der Auflösung etwa so wie die alten humminbird hd geber bei 800khz, allerdings mit der Durchdringungskraft von 455 kHz. Wirklich gute geber, dem Gelesenen nach zu urteilen. Das 858 ist doch aber eh nur ein Downscan, kein Sidescan Echo, oder? Aufrüsten auf Sidescan ist sicherlich interessant. Ob man mehr fängt, naja. Aber man sieht mehr und versteht das Gewässer besser. Für Flachwasser dürfte auch Megaimaging von HB interessant sein.
Oder man geht komplett zu Garmin, lebt damit dass der Downscan mittelprächtig ist und es keine Auswertmöglichkeit für PC gibt, aber dafür Live 3D Sonar mit Panoptix. Aus USA gekauft zudem super preiswert.


----------

